# correct spectacles for cycling



## runner (11 Apr 2022)

I wear varifocals for driving/reading/everyday I am of the opinion I should also have prescription spectacles for cycling....so any advice? I presume I would be ok with single distance vision rather than varifocals. Also the problem in winter riding is misting on specs on cold mornings....is there any special coating I should look at? Finally where is the best place to buy on the internet? I quite like the look of these (below) and with single distance prescription the cost would be just over £100...they look nice specs...any other recommendations please? Thanks in advance
https://www.theglassescompany.co.uk...1n-O1NmYoIMdLnSrC8ePYNGJ59dmwuHRoCk7YQAvD_BwE


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Apr 2022)

Optilabs near Croydon are very good. They have a range with vents to help de mystify things. They have (or at least used to have when I lived round the corner) a showroom if you're ever in that part of the world, for proper testing and so on. Although I would probably recommend taking your glasses off to improve the general ambiance of the surrounding area.


----------



## vickster (11 Apr 2022)

I have single vision direct glaze transitions Oakleys. Not cheap at around £300 but if you want a cycling wraparound style, direct glaze rather than inserts that’s what they cost. I’ve used Extreme Eyewear and Rx Sport. Both very good
I looked at Optilabs but they were no cheaper and I didn’t like any of the frames!


----------



## Bollo (11 Apr 2022)

Another varifocaller here, but single focus is fine for riding. The only thing I’d add is that inserts don’t suit everybody, so try before you buy if you’re considering them to save a bit of cash. For my fat head they just sit too close to my eyes to be comfortable.


----------



## Profpointy (11 Apr 2022)

One advantage of bifocals is that you check the map and / or phone. 

I've only recently started wearing glasses for driving, at least for night driving, then realised that actually bifocals would have been better for that reason. I'd needed reading glasses for a good while


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Apr 2022)

@Ian H ??


----------



## Ridgeway (11 Apr 2022)

I bought these last year 

https://www.uksportseyewear.co.uk/shop/bloc-titan-xr630/

And have been very pleased with them. Changeable outer lenses and reasonably priced but they are double glazed so to speak and I’m sure direct (single glazed) are better but are typically a lot more expensive


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2022)

I use Optilabs glasses with transitions lenses in single vision. My gps on my bike is far enough from my eyes that I don’t need the bifocal option for my reading prescription. Just had them do new lenses for my 9 year old polycarbonate frames. Very fast turn around within a week.


----------



## cougie uk (11 Apr 2022)

I'd you just need reading glasses out in the bike you can get so e little stick on lenses that adhere to the lens through water suction. Works great if you can't read the gps very clearly without.


----------



## fossyant (11 Apr 2022)

RX Inserts and cycling glasses to suit here. Can't see without them.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> RX Inserts and cycling glasses to suit here. Can't see without them.



I had inserts 9 years ago and just found they were rubbish with steaming up.


----------



## alicat (11 Apr 2022)

I just cycle in my normal reactalite specs. Seems to work okay for me and no extra cost, which is a bonus


----------



## Andy_R (11 Apr 2022)

If you had toothache, would you ask about it on a cycling website....same goes for glasses. Ask your local optician. Tell them what you need, and let them solve the problem. They have waaaaay more experience than us lot on here....


----------



## Mike_P (11 Apr 2022)

Varifocal user but have single vision Optilabs glasses. Thinking of investing in some varifocal ones (almost £400 it seems with thin lenses and reactive lens) so waiting for one of their sales. Issue I have with the single vision ones is trying to read the smaller text on my Garmin 530 or any text on my Wahoo Elemnt Bolt. Curved cycling type glasses keep the sun from encroaching into vision from the sides.


----------



## Ian H (11 Apr 2022)

I used specs4less online. They were very helpful. The full frame styles came with integral lenses, the others were generally inserts. I specified bifocals with very small reading lenses at the bottom. They allowed me to specify the depth o the reading part (in my case 13mm).

I also specced photochromic to avoid having to change lenses.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Apr 2022)

I have some Optilabs photochromic varifocals. Quite happy with them but actually I hardly ever use them.

I just cycle in my ordinary specs. To begin with I'd forget to put the special cycling ones on before going out riding, and just got out of the habit.


----------



## Fredo76 (12 Apr 2022)

Where I live photochromic is essential, for me at least. Coatings crack, and "progressive" bifocals have sucked, IME. I don't like the swimming effect, and mine were ground with a reading focal area too narrow to be useful - I had to turn my head to read a page. I'm sure that when I get a new prescription and tell them I want lined bi-focals, they'll look at me just like they would if I said "toe-straps"...


----------



## Profpointy (12 Apr 2022)

Andy_R said:


> If you had toothache, would you ask about it on a cycling website....same goes for glasses. Ask your local optician. Tell them what you need, and let them solve the problem. They have waaaaay more experience than us lot on here....



Well, not really. The OP isn't asking for cycle chat wisdom on the right prescription but on the config suitable for cycling. I wanted glasses for motorcycling, and specifically for the leaning forward riding position where I'd only be looking through the very tops of the lenses whilst riding and not end up looking over the tops. I was rather on my own for that aspect as the option could only suggest glasses of the shape I'd myself assumed would work ie big lenses


----------



## Ridgeway (12 Apr 2022)

Andy_R said:


> If you had toothache, would you ask about it on a cycling website....same goes for glasses. Ask your local optician. Tell them what you need, and let them solve the problem. They have waaaaay more experience than us lot on here....



If i had toothache i'd ask someone riding a Pinarello gotta be a dentist...

_PS the optician maybe personally incentivised to give you an answer that involves custom made Oakley's_


----------



## rualexander (12 Apr 2022)

Andy_R said:


> If you had toothache, would you ask about it on a cycling website....same goes for glasses. Ask your local optician. Tell them what you need, and let them solve the problem. They have waaaaay more experience than us lot on here....


But the chances are they don't ride a bike, so asking on a cycling forum for opinions seems reasonable.


----------



## byegad (12 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I had inserts 9 years ago and just found they were rubbish with steaming up.


Yes, I use varifocals and bought an insert system from Vision Express. They were brilliant, until I stopped. At which point they steamed up so badly I had to remove them, and so couldn't see clearly, but that was better than seeing beggar all.

I use my ordinary varifocals, the previous prescription to the ones I wear for the rest of the day, when out on the bike.


----------



## Ridgeway (12 Apr 2022)

Here's some more info in this thread regarding the Bloc's


----------



## numbnuts (12 Apr 2022)

My ordinary varifocals with reactolight thingy , why make life complicated


----------



## wonderloaf (12 Apr 2022)

I bought a pair of these from Selectspecs a few years ago with basic varifocal lenses and graduated grey tint, cost me about £85 all in and been very happy with them, the varifocals work well for cycling.
https://www.selectspecs.com/glasses/infinity/gm-231-aluminium/ss260.83.html


----------



## T4tomo (12 Apr 2022)

I just use my ordinary varifocals, need the reading bit to see the garmin / phone / cafe menu etc. I have both sunglasses & plain pairs. No issues with steaming up or too much wind around the eyes. I'm not sure inserts in to "specialist" cycling glasses are worth the expense. I also use the same setup for skiing, albeit with a visor helmet.


----------



## Beebo (12 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I use Optilabs glasses with transitions lenses in single vision. My gps on my bike is far enough from my eyes that I don’t need the bifocal option for my reading prescription. Just had them do new lenses for my 9 year old polycarbonate frames. Very fast turn around within a week.


I did the opposite.
I broke the frame so they managed to reuse the lenses. They had to be cut down to fit the new frames as the old frame was discontinued. It cost about £50, which was very good value IMO.


----------



## a.twiddler (12 Apr 2022)

Non glasses wearers probably see this as a non problem, with their most difficult choice being "what colour lenses will I clip in to my wrap around specs today?". 

Rain on glasses (wear headgear with a deep peak), misting up (solutions range from half a potato wiped on your lenses, a smear of washing up liquid, various sprays such as Rain Off or even Mr Sheen). 

Even with a strong prescription for short sightedness, for years I was able to see from just in front of my face to infinity. It felt like adding insult to injury when around fifty years old I started needing reading glasses as well. Varifocals were tried but I just didn't get on with them.

I reverted to single vision lenses, and using reading glasses, plus a pair 1 dioptre less than the full prescription for general use. These were well up to legal requirements for driving, less sharp focus for extreme distance but made close objects easier to deal with without needing reading glasses except for intensive reading. This compromise served me well for about ten years.

In recent years I've been persuaded to try varifocals again and the technology has advanced considerably. I find them much more user friendly now, and fine for cycling. I tend to use a set of fairly large lensed varifocal sunglasses for cycling, which keeps the wind off, and the sun out. A similar clear pair is used in poor light. As glasses seem to be seen as disposables nowadays, with plastic lenses that develop micro scratches despite taking care of them even with coatings (most noticeable in night driving/riding) this means that you replace them every year or so even if your prescription has not changed. Probably reasonable when you consider that your usual pair is on your face 18 hours a day, every day.

I'm old enough to remember glass lenses. If you didn't break them they would often outlast the frames, and they were excellent at night. Nowadays the profit is in flogging you a new frame every time. I'm not up to spending £300 quid on cycling specific specs every year when the last pair cost me £45 from Asda opticians and work fine for me. I haven't spent that much on most of my bikes! I've got a pair of single vision specs for night riding/driving as varifocals aren't the solution to everything.

I suppose for me, it's "ride what you brung" (on your face).


----------



## vickster (12 Apr 2022)

a.twiddler said:


> Non glasses wearers probably see this as a non problem, with their most difficult choice being "what colour lenses will I clip in to my wrap around specs today?".
> 
> Rain on glasses (wear headgear with a deep peak), misting up (solutions range from half a potato wiped on your lenses, a smear of washing up liquid, various sprays such as Nowadays the profit is in flogging you a new frame every time. I'm not up to spending £300 quid on cycling specific specs every year when the last pair cost me £45 from Asda opticians and work fine for me. I haven't spent that much on most of my bikes! I've got a pair of single vision specs for night riding/driving as varifocals aren't the solution to everything.
> 
> I suppose for me, it's "ride what you brung" (on your face).


Do you really need to replace cycling glasses every year?! My last pair of Oakleys lasted at least 5 years (only replaced as I managed to damage a lens and superglue wasn't working anymore!) Yes they weren't the latest prescription but more than adequate for seeing to cycle!


----------



## Ridgeway (12 Apr 2022)

The current plastic lens glasses sitting on my nose are used 18hrs a day and are 5yrs old. Never pay for any coatings and the current ones are scratch free. 5yrs is pretty usual for me, the children is another story and having just taken them on Saturday to the glasses shop i'm glad i was siting down when i got the bill...


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Apr 2022)

Like @byegad I wear my previous pair of ordinary specs for cycling.

Sometimes I forget, and it's strange how your brain can work. Just before lockdown started I crashed quite badly. Weirdly the only thing I can remember thinking as the saddle hit me on the back of the head and my face slammed into the tarmac was "oh no ... I've got my new glasses on. I hope they don't get broken".


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2022)

Just curious. Is there any danger of eye damage if glasses break in an accident or are they all made with safety glass these days?


----------



## a.twiddler (12 Apr 2022)

I suppose there's always the risk of eye damage if you land on your glasses in an accident but pretty much all lenses are plastic these days so there's no risk of getting injured by broken glass. Metal or plastic frames might bend or break or even fly off, so many designs around, and all accidents are different.


----------



## Ridgeway (12 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just curious. Is there any danger of eye damage if glasses break in an accident or are they all made with safety glass these days?



Regular specs are all plastic lenses from what i can see (6 glasses wearers in our house) and never had glass lenses in years. Even the plastic (polycarbonate) lenses will break, that unless you have safety specs.

Wearing specs has certainly saved me on a few occasions, almost never wear eye protection and some how always manage with my regular every day specs, not wise but they are already there…


----------



## pawl (12 Apr 2022)

I have vary vocals Sent prescription to Optilabs

First class service Now have a pair of vary focal sunglasses 😎


----------



## a.twiddler (12 Apr 2022)

Re longevity of lenses. My cycling glasses (unless sunglasses) tend to be my everyday ones. I'm pretty careful with my stuff, and have used microfibre cloths, alcohol lens wipes, just water, and trying not to clean them more than necessary in various combinations over the years. I drive at night from time to time, and disappointingly, no matter what I do, it is quite noticeable that after about a year the lenses will have acquired micro scratches which are very hard to see but have the effect of starring pinpoints of light or creating glare when lights approach. I keep a pair of less frequently used single distance specs for long night drives, and the difference is easy to see. If I didn't use them at night I probably wouldn't know any different, as they are fine for normal use and would be for a long time to come.

Before I retired I used to work nights, so perhaps I am hypersensitive to the lighting situations that show up the deterioration in surface quality of plastic lenses. When glass lenses were common, I never had cause to think about it, and it's a pity that despite the advantages of light weight and toughness that plastic lenses have brought, that some way of improving the surface hardness hasn't been devised. It's not the obvious scratches that are the problem, but the almost invisible ones.


----------



## runner (16 Apr 2022)

There is a further consideration that I forgot. I have just ordered a kask Mojit 3 helmet and it would appear that due to the design of the helmet only a few cycling glasses can be worn with it....It would help if I someone could recommend specs that will fit around the Kask and equally as important are able to take prescritpion. I say this having returned from a cycle this morning and on my way back a fly slammed straight into my unprotected eyeball....which is still weeping and sore....yes I know I should have worn any specs....unfortunately they broke :{


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2022)

I have an older Mojito. No issue with Oakley Bottle Rockets. What’s the issue with the newer helmet?!


----------



## mistyoptic (16 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just curious. Is there any danger of eye damage if glasses break in an accident or are they all made with safety glass these days?


Best lens material is Trivex. Less prone to scratching than polycarbonate and tougher and lighter


----------



## runner (16 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> I have an older Mojito. No issue with Oakley Bottle Rockets. What’s the issue with the newer helmet?!


Below was an article I read and as my new kask helmet does not arrive until next week I cannot say whether it is correct or not.....I have a confession to make like many of us here I have been cycling for a long time and have never worn a helmet (except a cheapie if i entered a sportive) I am retiring and moving to Devon and am planning a lot of cycling adventures. My partner has said I must have a helmet (I should of course no better as a cat ran under the front wheel of my bike in Jan....no warning and I went flying...wearing no helmet....but I was ok.....lesson learned) Also this morning descending into Bath from Lansdown I hit a top speed of 40mph and it occured to me that if I came off my bike at this speed I would do some serious damage.....so back to the bike helmet
Knowing that our head sizes are all different I tried on a number of helmets and found the Kask Mojito 3 really comfortable, light, and I could see how if I was wearing this on a bike it would not interfere with my enjoyment. However I read that due to the helmet's retention system it is not suitable for all spectacles.....I will not know this until I experiment with the helmet next week....but here is the article

"As it turned out, the placement of the retention system became quite important when interfacing with sunglasses. I would say that sunglasses with curved temples (Bolle Lightshifter) were consistently better than those with straight temples. In fact, I could never get the Tifosi Sledge to work well, but I _could_ get the Smith Attack Max and MTB to work, if I adjusted the retention system just right. The moral of the story here: bring your sunglasses along to the shop so you can try the combination on for yourself. Fiddle with it and you’ll hopefully be able to get your glasses to work, like I was ultimately able to do.


----------



## Always Cross (16 Apr 2022)

I used to wear reactalite glasses but found it difficult when riding by hedges in bright sunlight. My head would be in the sunlight with dark lenses but the side of the road was in the shade i found it too difficult to see the edge of the road as it was too dark. Now I use plain glasses and a peak if I need it.


----------



## kingrollo (17 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> I have single vision direct glaze transitions Oakleys. Not cheap at around £300 but if you want a cycling wraparound style, direct glaze rather than inserts that’s what they cost. I’ve used Extreme Eyewear and Rx Sport. Both very good
> I looked at Optilabs but they were no cheaper and I didn’t like any of the frames!



This is my experience too. Tried the inserts they just mist up far too easily. Optilabs -ok but with my hefty prescription always looked a bit odd.
Finally direct glazed transitions -rudi projects from extreme eyewear. I just went single vision. Absolutely superb I brought out of season so got a bit of discount @ £250 - not cheap but that was 6 years ago.

IME it's one area where the budget options always have shortcomings. YMMV.


----------



## kingrollo (17 Apr 2022)

Andy_R said:


> If you had toothache, would you ask about it on a cycling website....same goes for glasses. Ask your local optician. Tell them what you need, and let them solve the problem. They have waaaaay more experience than us lot on here....



Somebody told me - so I did as suggested. Checked my eyes for vision and eye health (all good) - but he couldn't get me wraps in my prescription said I would need a specialist supplier. Ordered from extreme eyewear. Been great.


----------



## Gwylan (19 Apr 2022)

Anybody suggest daily disposable contacts? Take your specs with you though 
Works well for me.


----------

